# Hokusai wave custom skin



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I know someone here had a custom skin made with the Hokusai Wave picture. It was beautiful. If I recall, s/he was willing to share the design?

I thought long and hard about it, and decided to return by beta-test DX cover (bold celtic in wine) for the Hokusai wave in navy. While I really liked the bold celtic, I wanted to get a cover with the modified platform apparatus (based on our beta-test feedback). So...my original K1 cover (also a beta test) was the Hokusai wave and I loved it. But I gave that cover to my sister when I gave her my original K1, so I haven't had it for a few months. It will be nice to have a Hokusai wave cover again.

All of that is a long way of saying...I think the custom Hokusai wave skin with the wave cover is a stunning combo and I'd like to get that if I could. So, if the person who has the custom skin could pipe up and give me the scoop, I'd be most appreciative.

Thanks in advance,

Leslie


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it was jesspark.........I can see if i can find it.

kjn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> I think it was jesspark.........I can see if i can find it.
> 
> kjn


Thank you!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie,
Well, I found one........but have no idea how to link it. (Not very savvy on here yet). It is Jesspark's Mytego review form May 1st. 
Hope this helps. 
kjn


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

The one I am trying to link to doesn't come up looking like the KB forum page-its a white background.  
It says "print page" first in the title & when I click I can read everything, but can't click on anything.........  

/I have just shown everyone on ignorant I am! Nice!     oh well
kjn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I found the review and jess's custom skin, but that's not the one I was thinking of. She has the Hokusai wave cover and made a skin with seashells. While, it is nice, the one I am thinking of was a cover with the actual Hokusai wave painting. Anyone else remember this?

L


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

You're right! Sorry-I do remember that thread, but don't remember the person.......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leslie, you made a great choice for your cover.  I just got the navy Hokusai Wave large journal last week and it's beautiful.  I don't recall seeing the custom skin though.  It must have been before I joined you all in late April.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know someone here had a custom skin made with the Hokusai Wave picture. It was beautiful. If I recall, s/he was willing to share the design?
> 
> ...


I believe you're thinking of srmalloy, Leslie. Here are a couple of links to posts with pics of the custom Hokusai wave skin:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7447.msg152721.html#msg152721
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6663.msg136747.html#msg136747

It is gorgeous, isn't it?!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Leslie, you made a great choice for your cover. I just got the navy Hokusai Wave large journal last week and it's beautiful. I don't recall seeing the custom skin though. It must have been before I joined you all in late April.


Yes, I am excited. I liked my K1 cover and enjoyed it for many months. I am looking forward to getting another one.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Christina said:


> I believe you're thinking of srmalloy, Leslie. Here are a couple of links to posts with pics of the custom Hokusai wave skin:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7447.msg152721.html#msg152721
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6663.msg136747.html#msg136747
> ...


It is srmalloy. Is s/he still posting? I'd love some help with creating a custom skin for my DX. Help!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'd like to do this for my wave cover also.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I received the template for the DX from DecalGirl. I opened it in Photoshop. From there, I don't have a clue what to do. Can anyone give me step by step instructions?

L


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I received the template for the DX from DecalGirl. I opened it in Photoshop. From there, I don't have a clue what to do. Can anyone give me step by step instructions?
> 
> L


Dang it, I was hoping you would know what to do.  I'd like to know also because I want to get a custom skin too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hopefully someone will chime in with instructions. Otherwise, I'll have to wait til Saturday, when my daughter is home from her art institute. She does know Photoshop and I am sure she'll know what to do.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hopefully someone will chime in with instructions. Otherwise, I'll have to wait til Saturday, when my daughter is home from her art institute. She does know Photoshop and I am sure she'll know what to do.
> 
> L


Leslie, I think wilsondm2 is pretty good with Photoshop. Maybe I can put him to work on your skin. I'll send him a text and see if he's up for the task.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Heather!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wilsondm2 offered to help me with some screensavers. I'm not home and only have my work laptop with me or I would give it a shot for you. I don't have any programs on this laptop to do screensavers. I would pm him. He is really helpful.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie if you will email me what you want, I'll give it a shot.

dwayne (dot) wilson (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dwayne, sorry I missed your message! Christina, another KBs member, made me a design. I sent that to DecalGirl and I guess it is perfect, since they sent me a message to order it. $35 total (skin plus s/h) which is way more than I have spent for my other skins, but it seems with the DX that everything is bigger (and better) and thus costs more.

I'll post pictures when I get the skin.

L


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I figured it might be pricey. I'd like to see it when you have it!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Dwayne, sorry I missed your message! Christina, another KBs member, made me a design. I sent that to DecalGirl and I guess it is perfect, since they sent me a message to order it. $35 total (skin plus s/h) which is way more than I have spent for my other skins, but it seems with the DX that everything is bigger (and better) and thus costs more.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get the skin.
> 
> L


I'm sure that is going to look great with your cover. I love that design. I'm not always one to do so much matching, but I really like that. I may see if they can do it as a skin for the K2. I have the navy wave cover and I'm about to order it in the Sky Blue or the Avenue of Trees in Taupe. I'm determined to get a cover in the taupe color. If the Acanthus Leaf was available in a K2 cover and if it was in taupe, I'd do that without even thinking about it. Since I'm not desperate for a cover (I only have 5 or 6 of them), I may wait and see what kind of flexibility they are going to come up with. I could still do the wave skin with my navy cover.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> All of that is a long way of saying...I think the custom Hokusai wave skin with the wave cover is a stunning combo and I'd like to get that if I could. So, if the person who has the custom skin could pipe up and give me the scoop, I'd be most appreciative.


I've been busy and haven't had a lot of energy left over after work to post, and have fallen badly behind on the forums.

I used the big image of The Great Wave off Kanagawa from Wikipedia as my source image; if you send me your email address in a private message, I can send you the Kindle 2 skin template if you want a copy. Making the screensaver image is more problematic; you'll have to apply the skin, then estimate from the template where you need to crop the image to get it to line up, and you can expect to go through a couple iterations to get it right.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

srmalloy said:


> I've been busy and haven't had a lot of energy left over after work to post, and have fallen badly behind on the forums.
> 
> I used the big image of The Great Wave off Kanagawa from Wikipedia as my source image; if you send me your email address in a private message, I can send you the Kindle 2 skin template if you want a copy. Making the screensaver image is more problematic; you'll have to apply the skin, then estimate from the template where you need to crop the image to get it to line up, and you can expect to go through a couple iterations to get it right.


I know Decal Girl is the preferred manufacturer on this thread, but has anyone tried to apply this image to a MyTego custom skin - even just to see how it will look on the website?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I know Decal Girl is the preferred manufacturer on this thread, but has anyone tried to apply this image to a MyTego custom skin - even just to see how it will look on the website?


I went to MyTego but they don't have a template for the DX, yet. I put in a request but haven't heard back. In the meantime, I also wrote DecalGirl and Kara immediately responded, attaching the DX template to her message. So, when I had that, I didn't bother to go back to MyTego.

Here's the preview that Christina sent me (and what I eventually sent to DecalGirl):


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I went to MyTego but they don't have a template for the DX, yet. I put in a request but haven't heard back. In the meantime, I also wrote DecalGirl and Kara immediately responded, attaching the DX template to her message. So, when I had that, I didn't bother to go back to MyTego.


Glad you got it sorted. I knew you had the DX template, the image, but not a way to put them together. I thought maybe the MyTego site would at least give you a hint to what it would look like. Seems DG are on their toes and know if they don't repond pronto they will lose business. Good for them...and you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My custom skin is here and IT'S GORGEOUS! I couldn't be happier. Thanks again, DG, for your fabulous service, and a big shout out to Christina, too, for making the jpg image for me.

Here's the skin in the package:










I put the back on first:










Then the front:










In the cover:










Isn't this just the most beautiful thing ever?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie,

it is simply beautiful.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. That is an A+++.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*That looks so cool. I love it!*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful skin for your DX.  It would be nice if they added that to their DG standard selection.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, I love the back. And the Oberon too of course.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeous custom skin Leslie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Beautiful skin for your DX. It would be nice if they added that to their DG standard selection.


Send them a message and suggest it. They have the file so easy enough to do, I would imagine.

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie, that is an absolutely gorgeous combination!  

I really like the Hokusai Wave, and am still considering buying it in a journal.  But it always reminds me of The Palmyra Impact now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, your combo is b e a u t i f u l!!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool, soothing combo!!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone have the Wave in sky blue with the Hokusai wave skin?  I dont really care for Navy blue, but don't know if the sky blue goes well with my skin.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

It looks really beautiful with your cover, Leslie! And you're most welcome for the image. 

Hehe, I swore I wasn't going to cave and get a DX, but... my resolve seems to be weakening day by day, especially after seeing everyone's gorgeous skin and cover combos!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, what a great skin. Love it with the cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Wow, what a great skin. Love it with the cover.


I really do, too. In fact, it's making my like my DX more. I was a little ambivalent about it before getting it dressed up in a nice new suit and coat.  I might have to come up with a better name than Big Boy.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is beautiful


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous, love the combination.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

What a beautiful custom skin Leslie, I love it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the skin. I wish Deal Girl would make it. I am thinking of getting the Hokusai wave Kindle in Sky Blue. I would love a skin to  go with it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> I love the skin. I wish Deal Girl would make it. I am thinking of getting the Hokusai wave Kindle in Sky Blue. I would love a skin to go with it.


I would suggest getting in touch with Keith or Kara at DecalGirl. They made the skin for me just last week. They very well may still have the template and picture that I sent them and can make you the exact same custom skin. You have nothing to lose by asking.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I would suggest getting in touch with Keith or Kara at DecalGirl. They made the skin for me just last week. They very well may still have the template and picture that I sent them and can make you the exact same custom skin. You have nothing to lose by asking.
> 
> L


Thanks Lesile I will do that . Do you mind if I ask how much they charged you for the custom skin?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that is fantastic!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks Lesile I will do that . Do you mind if I ask how much they charged you for the custom skin?


$26 for the skin and $9 for the shipping, so $35 total. It was sent USPS priority and arrived in two days (shipped late on Monday and I had it on Wednesday). I sent them the jpg image on Thursday, got the confirmation that they could make the skin late on Friday and placed the order on Friday evening, probably around 9 pm. All this to say that the service was very very fast.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> $26 for the skin and $9 for the shipping, so $35 total. It was sent USPS priority and arrived in two days (shipped late on Monday and I had it on Wednesday). I sent them the jpg image on Thursday, got the confirmation that they could make the skin late on Friday and placed the order on Friday evening, probably around 9 pm. All this to say that the service was very very fast.
> 
> L


Thanks I just wanted to make sure what it cost before I ask them about it. I wish they would just add it to their skins. I have a feeling if they still have the template I will have to special order it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

just a little bump for info


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Somehow I missed this thread the first time around, and the pics of your beautiful skin and cover, Leslie.  Glad you bumped it.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just re-reading this thread. I never got an answer  back from MyTego about a DX skin, so I am glad I went with the custom one from DecalGirl. It is gorgeous.

L


----------

